
Neural Network in Glass Requires No Power, Recognizes Numbers - hn23
https://hackaday.com/2019/07/16/neural-network-in-glass-requires-no-power-recognizes-numbers/
======
hn23
Here is the paper: Nanophotonic media for artificial neural inference

[https://www.osapublishing.org/DirectPDFAccess/41E7D08F-B350-...](https://www.osapublishing.org/DirectPDFAccess/41E7D08F-B350-8845-B8759C2673CBA96C_415059/prj-7-8-823.pdf?da=1&id=415059&seq=0&mobile=no)

